# Sketchbook (share your daily/random doodles!)



## Plume (Feb 17, 2022)

I thought it would be neat to have a thread where everyone can share random drawings and sketches (traditional or digital are both acceptable)! I hope having somewhere to share our sketches can encourage us to doodle more often. c:

I'll start! Here are my sketches for 02/17.




I've set a daily goal for myself where I draw odd stock photos from amazon...this is the anti-snore chin strap

bonus:


----------



## Blink. (Feb 17, 2022)

i love this @Plume 
here's a random doodle from 2013. sent a pic to my friend who was working at Subway at the time cuz he dropped off a sub to me for Lunch. I was a broke af homie ;~;

i nearly forgot about this til I was rummaging old FB posts. good to know i still make very big headed chibis.
be nice to each other and don't forget to add a doodle to your Thank You notes~ its funny


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 18, 2022)

omg bless this thread. i’ve been meaning to post my random doodles somewhere but i didnt wanna clutter my creative thread that much LMAO

mona is one of my absolute favorite characters in genshin! her thing with the sea and stars really resonates with me as someone who also absolutely adores both. she’s also like, really really pretty ; -; im obsessed with the thought of her dressed up and letting her hair down so i did a little sketch!!





(wow who is that complimenting her!!!! wow i wonder dkfjjdkd no pls dont wonder im embarrassed i just wanted an excuse to draw her with stars in her hair and eyes)


----------



## Blink. (Feb 18, 2022)

daily random drawing. Did this during high school. I was going through a phase and i was inspired by Yume Nikki and Van Goph


----------



## Plume (Feb 18, 2022)

I love seeing everyone’s sketches, such a fun spontaneity can be found in sketches ah

here’s my late night sketch


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 19, 2022)

oooo i looked through my procreate and found a LOT of sketches that probably never saw the light of day.

this one was from like 2 and a half months ago when i was in a pretty dark place. i read cotton cookie’s story in crk and it made me tear up, and idk her being sad kinda resonated with me at the time bc she was my comfort character and i somehow found comfort in her story. i really just wanted to cry loudly at the time like cotton did.




this one i did last summer-ish?? wanted to try drawing a little more realistic so i followed some tutorial on youtube on head angles and i just added in details from some of my faves at the time. pls respect me and my smug venti agenda jk




AND LASTLY this has been sitting in my app since FOREVER but i’ve always wanted to finish it (maybe i will soonest). i have numerous headcanons about my island Milkiss and i made this as like a mock manga cover. Bea on the cover photo because she is best girl (asides from Etoile) and she is the main character.


----------



## jadetine (Feb 19, 2022)

I am trying not to unleash my sketchdump on this poor innocent thread, but I have a piece from a year ago that I owe to my husband and I cannot bring myself to work on it anymore because I've changed my method and understanding of art so much:




His request was for his 4 unit team from Fire Emblem Heroes with their special headgear items... and yes, that girl on the right has two street sweeper brooms.
Also, I know he probably doesn't use these units anymore... XD what to do what to do...


----------



## Blink. (Feb 20, 2022)

daily post almost forgot \o/
sketch from 2020. kinda sadge cuz i did like it. i ended up making a chibi of it tho


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 20, 2022)

My first ever drawing using Krita! I'm still figuring out the program and figuring out what brushing I like and blah blah blah
so anyways yeah! Here it is! I drew frog friends Lily and Puddles together(eek ignore that random blue!)


----------



## Plume (Feb 22, 2022)

I just barely got this sketch in before bed! there are lots of things I wanna change but...tired


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 22, 2022)

A drawing I made a long time ago, haha.


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 22, 2022)

working on a sketch of yae miko and baal from genshin impact! the anatomy still needs to be adjusted a lot lol, im not great at drawing full bodies or drawing perspective properly (please dont laugh at the wip hands xD ), but i think miko looks cute and feisty already and i wanted to share c: im sure ill see one billion things to adjust when i come back to this sketch later but thats why i take breaks haha



Spoiler: underwear bc unfinished sketch


----------



## r a t (Feb 23, 2022)

absolutely love the concept of this thread, here’s a lil sketch I’ve done planning out a bigger painting I’d like to do eventually (APPARENTLY ITS SIDEWAYS AND IDC TO FIX IT TURN UR HEAD), I plan to go w the top option



Spoiler: also here’s a lil digital experiment I did



heavily inspired by my current pfp on discord, I’m rly into ‘fairy grunge’ apparently (THATS WHAT PINTEREST TOLD ME), digging these textures rn, I will continue to have an identity crisis over my inconsistent art style : )


----------



## lieryl (Feb 23, 2022)

quickly colored a rough (emphasis on rough rip what is anatomy) sketch during my break between assignments  i’m gonna drop out frfr


Spoiler: •


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 24, 2022)

Oh I love this thread!

The previous day I had beaten the grass type gym in Sword with my little baby Joltik, and I was pretty happy, and proud

So while I was waiting for class to start, I just did a quick drawing of my character, giving little Joltik a snuggle on the field


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 24, 2022)

I really don’t have much time for sketching at the moment, and My sketches usually just look like a bunch of shapes thrown together before redrawing it in a new layer, but I did record myself jumping off my bed because I wanted to see what a sweater looked like while jumping. I felt so dumb doing it, but I did it for art


----------



## jadetine (Feb 26, 2022)

I have a confession: I love the sketch phase and I hate my coloring. I also find my chibis and anime style really disgusting and terrible, so I need to take a break from it. I just don't have the line confidence I want yet!  

But back to loving the sketch phase and fanart-- made this portrait of Kimahri Ronso from Final Fantasy X for myself today:



He was my weakest unit, and story-wise, didn't have much presence... but Square totally missed out on the chance to delve into this big cat race, because their look was totally awesome. Instead, in the next console game FFXII, they went for the bunny girls... ofc. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I would totally make fanart of Fran though...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2022)

haven't done any sketches recently but here's one I did for my OC Laurie a while back, gonna use this sketch as a reference (since it's kinda old and I can draw poses a bit better now) and turn it into a finished product in CSP, hopefully soon 



(also yeah my sketches aren't particularly pretty to look at lol)


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2022)

Your sketches are all outstanding! 

All of my drawings are really simplistic, but even so, I’ve been having trouble with eyes the last few days, so I tried out a new style today! It’s @/deana’s rep.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Feb 27, 2022)

some misc. character designs that play around with shape dynamics. They do have insect-like symbolism.

The tall one is angular-focused. Primarily the triangles and diamonds and modeled after moths.
The short one is some mentor-like figure, this time modeled after crickets.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 27, 2022)

Definitely not as good as everyone else's, but here's a drawing I did 10 minutes ago:





This was originally just a random doodle turned into an oc! His name is Miko, and he is a red panda+lion hybrid! His tail can also glow when he has strong emotions, however sometimes it happens randomly, like when he's thinking about lunch!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Definitely not as good as everyone else's, but here's a drawing I did 10 minutes ago:
> 
> This was originally just a random doodle turned into an oc! His name is Miko, and he is a red panda+lion hybrid! His tail can also glow when he has strong emotions, however sometimes it happens randomly, like when he's thinking about lunch!


"not as good" bro what you talkin about this is fantastic!! def want to see more of Miko :3

I started a new drawing today of my OCs Petunia and the Pink Shy Guy (the latter of whom I haven't drawn in yeeeeears lol) and I'm really happy with how it's going so far


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 2, 2022)

went through a lot of my old stuff, there's too much to share here, so here's 8 sketches i hope that's okay



Spoiler: newer digital sketches






quick sketch I did before I painted the gouache version (for the daily drawing challenge in october 2021)




foggy bridge sketch.. was gonna put mothman in there but I ended up going with a different concept for my mothman painting




Oddish oddish!





Spoiler: gouache test







tested out gouache paint on smooth paper, then drew over the blots with color pencil. very tiny





Spoiler: older sketches






drawn in class while looking in the mirror.. but my face is not that long. not _really_




thumbnail sketches for a self-portrait project from a portrait drawing class. ended up going with the bottom one




very old crayola crayon sketch of venusaur. he snoozin'




just a ton of owls. I have like three other pages of barn owls. i think the project was to draw like 50 of one animal


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2022)

working on some much needed new art of one of my OCs whom I haven't drawn since like Jan 2016!!
he's got big furry energy lmaoo  (also v proud of the hand that took me so long to do omg)




crap I forgot the fur on the other side of his head lol whoops


edit: here's the original drawing for comparison's sake


Spoiler



such a cute babbbb


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 12, 2022)

I drew this a bit ago but...
I wanted to draw my favorite Nintendo character/Smash main,  Ridley, he turned out pretty okay I guess(kind of dorky LOL) I'm still trying to figure out how to draw skinny characters T-T


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 14, 2022)

Drew my AC Character this is my second time drawing a human in years and years





Spoiler: My in-game character used for reference


----------



## Blink. (Mar 14, 2022)

i never got around to finishing the piñata OC for Nathan because uh, laziness 

2018 kek guest, @JaneIIe 's OC


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 23, 2022)

It’s been awhile so here’s a sketch



Edit: now I’m just bored and probably should go to bed.


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 24, 2022)

I did some doodles of the six bunnies in my game today ♡


----------



## Yanrima~ (Mar 24, 2022)

Time to draw something completely different, so here's Opa-opa from Fantasy Zone! (obscure character I know)


----------



## jadetine (Mar 25, 2022)

I busted out my old USB tablet and opened CSP to attempt art on my computer...




 I have been considering switching back because I'm out of room on my iPad.
And then I decided to see how long it would take me to sketch in my usual program (ProCreate)



Welp... I better do some file management, lulz.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

started a new drawing today of my NL mayor Daniel and his best friend Cole standing next to a pond, I'm really liking how it's going so far :3


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 25, 2022)

I made this drawing last night, so I was doing a fun challenge for myself and I wanted to see how my art turns out when I purposely rush through it, like a speed draw or something.
Like I just said this drawing was meant to see what my art looks like when drawn in a very short time so it will look a lot less realistic then my art I take my time on, this is a random pink squirrel/skunk(?) animal crossing styled character drawn using the only one same brush and I never adjusted the size of the brush, with only two different colors on a transparent canvas (drawn using Krita with my trackpad as always) this was drawn in only eight minutes flat


----------



## Beanz (Mar 25, 2022)

did a small princess peach sketch with my drawing tablet


----------



## lana. (Mar 25, 2022)

moo c:





i love this thread!! everyones sketches are so nice :>


----------



## r a t (Mar 26, 2022)

sketcing @Blink. BUT I FORGOT THE GLASSES







second one is a dressed up sketch where i tried out a funky signature & diff placements, normally i scribble my name on somewhere BUT WHY NOT BE BOUJIE


----------



## Blink. (Mar 26, 2022)

Rosetti said:


>


I THINK YOU'RE BOUJIE AF?!
WOTS THIS, WHY SO COOL AND SPICY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2022)

just wanna take a sec to appreciate this glow up that my boy Cole got


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 26, 2022)

Found this in my files earlier. When I was doing online school, I made this for an assignment in art class. I don't remember what it was about, but I decided to draw the Nook leaf. XD


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

So I was thinking about getting into art, but what I made really shows that I need to practice some more, because this looks a lot better on paper. XD

Edit: Added a new piece of art.



Spoiler



Yeah, I decided to name her Julia. Why not?



Petey, my favorite Dog Man character. ^^ This was pretty easy to make.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 27, 2022)

wow everyone is so good!! hope its okay if i share a few


Spoiler: fruits basket digital sketches







the lack of hands represents my lack of skill d:





i always draw all over my math homework. like everywhere. maybe eventually i'll make a collage of all the eyes i've drawn on homework over the years. it's gotta be at least 100.



anyway this is one i did recently on the back of some homework (big surprise ik)



a little bit of remy for funsies


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

I decided to draw Dog Man! Obviously this is a rough sketch and I didn't even try. XD But I still think it looks (somewhat) decent!



Edit: I made another Dog Man drawing! And this time I actually tried. XD I tried to recreate the one from the front cover of the first book. I think it's pretty good! What I like about Dav Pilkey's art style is that it's so simple that even someone like me can draw something decent.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

Here is some art I made for one of my bestest online friends! It's her main OC, and I think it turned out really good! She draws too and has made art for me, so I decided to return the favor. :] I still think that the hair is a little wonky, though.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 28, 2022)

Probs one of my fave art pieces I made, I call it... "Petey is silently judging you" XD


----------



## lieryl (Mar 29, 2022)

a relatively neat (not really) sketch  wanted to do something quick but this ended up taking me a little over an hour OTL



Spoiler: •


----------



## Pop-tart (Mar 29, 2022)

Ooh this is a fun thread


Spoiler


----------



## Dunquixote (Mar 30, 2022)

I never did any sketches, but I just did this right now. I tried to draw Spanky as Akstar from FFBE (my kitty is a girl, but I felt like dressing her up like him, or trying to).



Spoiler









Sorry it is so grainy; ; also try to ignore the erased villager I was at one point trying to redraw from one of my earlier drawings .


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 31, 2022)

I made this quick doodle of Dog Man and Petey reacting to their ship.


----------



## jadetine (Apr 2, 2022)

Decided to join a food themed art challenge (#grisfeast) until I get more commissions: 



I had to Google some foods on the list, but it’s exciting to have myself as a customer and to let my imagination run with it.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 3, 2022)

Blink. said:


> daily random drawing. Did this during high school. I was going through a phase and i was inspired by Yume Nikki and Van Goph


WOAH DUDE!!!! i did nOT imagine to stumble across something yn-inspired while randomly looking in here..... yn is a big fave of mine/i've drawn a bit much fanart for it<3 i really love this!!

i would post something buutt i do not have any recent sketches on hand currently. really smart & simple thread idea: )


----------



## S.J. (Apr 4, 2022)

Currently avoiding drawing humans , so I’ve just been drawing random scribbles today. I’ve been playing a lot of Kirby and the Forgotten Land, so I drew a little waddle dee, and then some random silly mushrooms.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 4, 2022)

S.J. said:


> Currently avoiding drawing humans , so I’ve just been drawing random scribbles today. I’ve been playing a lot of Kirby and the Forgotten Land, so I drew a little waddle dee, and then some random silly mushrooms.
> View attachment 436019


If you don't mind me asking, how did you make Waddledee look 3D? Did you shade it or use lighting or something? My drawings always look flat and I don't know why.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 4, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you make Waddledee look 3D? Did you shade it or use lighting or something? My drawings always look flat and I don't know why.


I honestly don't even know what I'm doing, and my drawings mostly look flat too! I mostly just add a tiny bit of shadow like on the arms and the top of the feet, or lighting on the top like the bandana. I'm definitely still learning too!


----------



## Beanz (Apr 4, 2022)

late night rover sketch with procreate from friday


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 4, 2022)

S.J. said:


> Currently avoiding drawing humans , so I’ve just been drawing random scribbles today. I’ve been playing a lot of Kirby and the Forgotten Land, so I drew a little waddle dee, and then some random silly mushrooms.
> View attachment 436019



sooo cute ! You are making so much progress!  Keep it up!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2022)

Dunquixote said:


> sooo cute ! You are making so much progress!  Keep it up!


Aaaah, thank you for the encouragement Dunq, you are too kind!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 5, 2022)

working on a drawing for a chara I haven't drawn in almost 5 years lol
this is Celeste, a cat from outer space who is very mysterious and friendly. I'm gonna draw some star bits (or star fragments from AC) floating around her :3


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh look, three of the one-shot character designs. I might change their designs a bit, who knows...






Spoiler: Design Notes under the spoiler



-The left one is in charge of making tapestries that contained some vital life and the oldest of the three, each string and thread she holds contains ones' memory or in occasion, 'souls'. She has the ability to grant wishes and transfer ones' soul to another. She can summon 'battle tapestries' and turn them into weapons. She is very caring and acts like a mom to the other two. She holds the strongest magic of the three. I wanted to emphasize an '_older sister/mother goose/traditional fairy godmother_' look for her appearance.

-The middle one is the youngest, she loves counting and she admires' her older sisters' tapestry. She claims her sisters are "close-knitted' with one another. She's in charge of guarding and sorting the 'life tapestries'. She is rather determined despite having no familiarity with weapons or familiarity with close-combat battles. Instead, she uses her magic to guide threads to battle. She can hold off an opponent by either using her magic to tie them up or locate the opponents' movements. I wanted to give her an energetic and cute look for her design.

-The right one is the 'middle' sister. She uses her needles, pins, and scissors to battle. Her movements were refined and graceful in the battlefield. She takes a liking to ballets and other graceful dances. She lacks any kind of magic in exchange of her swift and precise fighting abilities with weapons. She is rather distant towards the other two sisters and would rather fight battles alone. She usually sits on a high area, waiting for a perfect moment to strike. I tend to go towards a musketeer-like outfit for her design.

-They are loosely based on Moirai Sisters from Greek mythology and possibly fairy godmothers in Fairy Tales.
-insects are usually associated with strings and heavy symbolism in myths.


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 7, 2022)

Spoiler: xiaoven kisses






I did this on an airplane with no ref help idk what happened


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Apr 7, 2022)

this is a wip drawing of mine.opinions on it


----------



## lieryl (Apr 7, 2022)

ayato sketch that i’ll only full render if he comes home today  (this is a threat)







edit: lost 50-50 to jean for like the 4th time 
second edit: after using the power of my credit card (again) he came home OTL


----------



## Beanz (Apr 8, 2022)

did this in art class and at the end of math


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 8, 2022)

This one has been a struggle for me, I felt repelled from finishing her outfit genshin outfits are becoming my cryptonite.


----------



## amemome (Apr 8, 2022)

uninspired but here's an isabelle sketch. she's supposed to be running photocopies.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 8, 2022)

Here's another sketch! (I'll also put it in my drawing thread tomorrow)




Just a nameless red panda with a newish hybrid oc! I actually drew him on swapdoodle around 4-5 years ago, but it's my first time drawing him again! Sadly I don't have the original note . His name is blaze, and he actually has elements from multiple animals! He is half fox, quarter panther, and quarter weasel! He also happens to live near a den near the red panda forest, and has made lots of friends there!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 8, 2022)

Here are some sketches I made of Dog Man characters, I drew these last night instead of sleeping.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Here's another sketch! (I'll also put it in my drawing thread tomorrow)
> 
> View attachment 436498
> Just a nameless red panda with a newish hybrid oc! I actually drew him on swapdoodle around 4-5 years ago, but it's my first time drawing him again! Sadly I don't have the original note . His name is blaze, and he actually has elements from multiple animals! He is half fox, quarter panther, and quarter weasel! He also happens to live near a den near the red panda forest, and has made lots of friends there!


bro your characters are so great lol I just want to squeeze them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

I love when I'm in an art block and suddenly inspiration strikes and I gotta jot down my idea really fast before I forget about it 

anyways I've been wanting to do a drawing with my characters Crystal and Aurora so here's the really fast sketch of what I plan on doing :3






edit: just did another sketch of a character who hasn't been drawn since... idk probably 2012? he's actually a fan character but he's based on my arcanine named Arcy who was one of the first pokemon I ever had 





edit again: i got yet another idea out of absolutely nowhere lol, idk how I expect myself to draw all these things  
this is another OC of mine, yumi, lying next to a pond. I wanted to use this opportunity to try and draw some odd poses. I might draw her surrounded by bushes of some kind, just to add some depth to the scenery.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 9, 2022)

updated ref sheet of my self-insert artist-sona!



bonus: my squidsona I've worked years earlier (clothes are inspired by Splatoon's Amiibo uniform and old-fashioned secret agent outfits)



(edit-added a signature in 2nd pic)


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 10, 2022)

This is what I started last night; initially it was going to be just a quick sketch but then I decided that I wanted to color it.  This is Spanky as Zeno of the Beta Star from FFBE . I’ll post the reference and this in my art thread when I’m done. I am still only going to do just the upper body. 

I’m really happy with how the hair turned out. 

I’m not sure that my cat looks as good in this one as she did in the last sketch. Honestly, I’d draw the character if I could but need to learn anatomy and other things first since I can’t draw people still. 

The purpose of this sketch was not only to see what my kitty would look like as this character, but also to help me practice drawing some armor again and a little bit of hair. I got some practice in drawing my kitty’s ears too .


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2022)

I did a real quick drawing of a snifit just to see if I can draw one that doesn't look like poop and..... sure enough I can now! 




he's a cute boi lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 15, 2022)

Some over due art for a friend


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 15, 2022)

I was bored and I didn't have wi-fi so I couldn't google references to draw whatever I wanted


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 17, 2022)

Huge WIP-the shrike like monster mentioned in Leo's character profile. The finalized version will be posted in other thread.





Spoiler: Design Notes



I'll post the full Design Notes soon in the other art thread but he is based of a shrike (a type of bird)
More info about shrikes: 








						Shrike - Facts and Beyond | Biology Dictionary
					

Shrike is a family of medium-sized birds comprised of four genera and several species. Most range in Eurasia and Africa, while two species breed in North America. Their family name, Laniidae, is derived from the Latin word 'butcher' which describes shrike feeding habits. Their common name...




					biologydictionary.net
				



And I'm leaning towards those mythical vampiric-type monsters for this certain character.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2022)

I told myself I wanted to start a new drawing while I was gone, so I did this sketch here while talking to my grandma on Saturday! I do plan on doing the lineart and coloring/shading but I have some things I want to get started in CSP first, so for now this is what I have~




I'm surprised it turned out as well as it did considering I haven't seriously (and for fun) drawn traditionally since probably high school.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 20, 2022)

little practice sketch was trying to practice drawing poses


----------



## Yanrima~ (Apr 22, 2022)

I would like to see a magical girl-themed gear in a Splatoon game, so I doodled it.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 23, 2022)

a little sketchy sketch. i messed up attempting to do the line art but it’s not like it matters since i plan on using it as a sketch for digital art


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 23, 2022)

I drew one of my OCs, Missy! I really like how it turned out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2022)

after experiencing mild art block for about 5 minutes I got another drawing idea, I'm gonna draw John Gladys and his trusty... well, steed-cat, Comet. they're both OCs of mine and they both appear in a story I'm working on rn, and since John doesn't actually have any art attached to his character I'm gonna come up with a design for him 

this is a super rough sketch but this is basically the idea I have planned for this drawing:


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m trying to convey a pouty/upset emotion with the body language. Hopefully I’ve succeeded.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 27, 2022)

A huge wip, but this is the lineart for a new oc species I have, called the regals! They are half rabbit/half eagles! This is the concept art of the "leader" of the pack, which is usually female, but sometimes is male:




Edit: here's the finished piece:




Spoiler: All about the regals!



A subspecies of worpeltinger, Regals are very kind, and curious animals. Unlike eagles, they live with a group of 5-6, and the leader of the group is usually appointed at birth and is given feathers on her/his head to distinguish them from other regals. They are also known to love balloons and have been nicknamed in some cultures "The balloon catchers". They can be found anywhere, but most live near mountains or meadows.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 27, 2022)

im trying to draw a bell pepper but i looks more like a peach to me. im proud of this bc this is the first time i’ve tried to do a realistic digital painting. i still need to do more work on the background and stem.


----------



## allainah (Apr 27, 2022)

I did a doodle for Kirby's 30th anniversary :3 luv this little guy


----------



## tessa grace (Apr 27, 2022)

Did a little sketch for ranboo since he recently came out  (i hate the clothes though and definitely gave up midway through the drawing)


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 27, 2022)

My old sketches of Maleficent, Anna Leopoldovna of Russia, Marie de Medici, and Minccino from Pokemon.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 1, 2022)

me actually sketching. I cropped out some earlier failed attempts because thats just embarrassing. I wish I could go straight into drawing clothes, but its too much for my brain to handle.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2022)

I tried to draw a magikoopa from memory, another super mario enemy I've never drawn before. he turned out..... okay lol


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 2, 2022)

hi, here's some cartoony art style experiment


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2022)

my WIP for sterling's ref sheet, this is the first time I've ever done a ref sheet so it might be kinda eh lol


----------



## skarmoury (May 3, 2022)

I have been. really sad lately. still have a lot on my plate and im going through them slowly, but i wanted to experiment a little something with animating to maybe take things off my chest for a bit

(super quick sketch so it’s sloppy asf, i didnt even crop it LOL)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

I decided to draw the Animal Crossing New Leaf villager/player (the girl one) from memory, and I think it's pretty good!


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2022)

A Wip ref sheet I made with the leader regal! I don't think I've done this with any of my characters (if I have they probably are very messy lol)


Edit: Here's the finished piece! (She is also canonically pansexual )


----------



## S.J. (May 5, 2022)

I drew @Dunquixote and Mel yesterday.  I managed to fully finish the line art before starting to colour, and I think it might be the best chibi I’ve drawn so far. 








Spoiler: sketch










Spoiler: time lapse



Just realised how to add a time-lapse!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

trying to draw Jamal the magikoopa (great name i know) and I'm now realizing that I should've drawn these guys more often when I was younger cause I'm not that good at it lol




I'm sure it'll look better once I actually draw him


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 7, 2022)

Here's some strong attack of Leo (wip)



edit-changed the pose a bit will be finalized soon and posted in another thread


----------



## amemome (May 7, 2022)

tried some semirealtic. i love how the 6B pencil works in proceeate!


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> trying to draw Jamal the magikoopa (great name i know) and I'm now realizing that I should've drawn these guys more often when I was younger cause I'm not that good at it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good so far! And I just realized, me and that magikoopa have the same first name lol
Anyways here's another drawing I'm working on:



It's just blossom the flutter playing on a board I wish was in mario party: thwomp city! It's basically like any other board, except there's thwomps everywhere! Rolling on 0-3 will make the thwomps crush you, but rolling a 4-6 will have them do nothing, allowing you to climb on them!
Edit: Here's the finished piece! I definitely took inspiration from big cities like New York (where I'm from)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2022)

King koopa said:


> It looks good so far! And I just realized, me and that magikoopa have the same first name lol


if you're wondering how I got the name, about a year or so ago I got a little magikoopa figurine and I asked my friend on discord what I should name him and all he replied with was "Jamal" so that name stuck 
also v nice thwomp drawing my dude


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 7, 2022)

I drew this last night for @/CatladyNiesha it's their OC
super happy with how this piece turned out, by far my favorite drawing of a humanoid I've done, It turned out way better then I thought it would. I'm happy to see I've been making progress drawing humans and humanoid creatures despite them being my weakness for drawing.


----------



## Laudine (May 8, 2022)

I haven't practiced in months and I'm getting really rusty  So here is a quick warm up practice of my OC!


----------



## daitokai (May 8, 2022)

Laudine said:


> I haven't practiced in months and I'm getting really rusty  So here is a quick warm up practice of my OC!



wow it looks so cool !!! loving the texture and the values


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 8, 2022)

Laudine said:


> I haven't practiced in months and I'm getting really rusty  So here is a quick warm up practice of my OC!


Are you sure this is a drawing? It looks like real life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2022)

my next drawing project is a pretty big one! 
(you can click on the image to zoom in, it may be hard to see on mobile)




I'm drawing most of my super mario fan characters standing together so people can see how they compare in height/size (using mr mario himself as a reference). from left to right the characters are mario, toby, petunia, irene, molly koopa, dex, goldeneye, jamal, spike, and allo


----------



## Laudine (May 10, 2022)

daitokai said:


> wow it looks so cool !!! loving the texture and the values



Oh thank you so much, I'm glad you liked them!! I find values (and edges) especially challenging so I try to experiment whenever I got the chance  



BrokenSanity said:


> Are you sure this is a drawing? It looks like real life



Haha thank you, I wish! I'd be very stoked if my characters exist in real life


----------



## King koopa (May 13, 2022)

My next drawing is probably going to be one that takes at least an hour or 2, but it's ok :



If anyone was wondering, I spend half an hour already on the background, but I think it looks good so far! Obviously I'm nowhere near done, but I like what it looks like so far!
Edit: Here's the finished piece:


P.s:.: This is the next chapter of Nava's story!


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 14, 2022)

Just a random Spongebob drawing but he's in a racing outfit and a boat


----------



## daitokai (May 14, 2022)

Yanrima~ said:


> Just a random Spongebob drawing but he's in a racing outfit and a boat
> View attachment 441413


 cute !! the little anchor on his outfit is a nice touch :^)


----------



## King koopa (May 14, 2022)

Not me posting in the thread so soon lol
Anyways, here's what I'm working on now!



I'm trying to draw a more realistic regal! Obviously there is no such thing as a rabbit/eagle hybrid in real life, but I'm using a rabbit as a reference and going from there.
(And I think I'm getting better at lighting and shading yay!)
Edit: Here's the finished piece:



Some of you might recognize this regal, and that's because this is actually my other regal oc, Swirls!


Spoiler: Warning: Wholesome regals






I don't wanna say too much, but Swirls definitely will play a bigger role in the next chapter of kourage, am di have something planned with them for pride month (june).


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 17, 2022)

_(WIP/sketches)_ Remake/Redesign of my older OCs. He still retains the vintage puppet look but I'm gearing towards robot-like features plus, he's a secret agent.





Spoiler: Old design (traditional)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2022)

no telling when this drawing will actually be finished since we've been really busy cleaning up our house (and will be for prob the next week or so) but I managed to get a sketch done today of my next drawing idea 

this is Carolina (aka Caroline), she's a white poodle OC based directly off of one of my webkinz plushies! for halloween last year I handmade her a dress and I'm gonna draw her wearing it here :3


----------



## King koopa (May 21, 2022)

(There's a reason why I don't draw realistic humans, and you're about to see why lol)



Obviously a wip, but I'm currently drawing Rosalina and my green Luma oc, Hope! Did you know that they knew each other before Hope fell down to earth and met kourage? They did! Hope is Obviously related to the green lumas in the first mario galaxy game that show you the trial galaxies, and hope appeared right after  bowser kidnaps peach , giving rosalina and the other lumas hope, which is how she got her name!
(Please ignore rosalina's meat grinder hands lol)
Edit: Here's the final piece:


Honestly it turned out a lot better than I thought it would, so that's good


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 21, 2022)

Ok, but I love the "_Big, lovable, but gullible one and small but big-brained and annoyed_" duo dynamic so I draw Wardell and Niko with that in mind.


----------



## QueenCobra (May 21, 2022)

Some more. The first two are Sasha Velour and Alyssa Edwards from Drag Race, then we have Ursula from The Little Mermaid, a genderbend of Mako Tsunami from Yu-Gi-Oh, and some of Ariel's sisters.


----------



## tessa grace (May 22, 2022)

<10 minute sketch to start out my idea



heartstopper is taking over my life


----------



## King koopa (May 24, 2022)

This one will probably take me a while lol



I decided to draw my 5 first ocs that I like to call the elementals! I haven't drawn them since 2013, so I decided to draw them again! There's a Panda, Kitsune, a Weasel, a Wolf, and a tiger!
Edit: Here's the finished version


----------



## amemome (May 24, 2022)

trying out an oil pastel brush i bought!


----------



## allainah (May 25, 2022)

used a body base I bought on DeviantArt since I haven't drawn full body in prob 2 years+ lmao 
i still edited the base a lil and kind of like it but also hate some parts ><


----------



## King koopa (May 26, 2022)

(I love it when I'm literally doing nothing and suddenly my brain comes up with a drawing idea lol)
Anyways, I decided to draw a pirate! Fun fact, this pirate might seem a little familiar with some who have seen some of my entries for events..



Edit: Here's the finished piece:


I'm not sure why I thought he should have a little regal buddy, but I did and now I'm just going with it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 27, 2022)

starting yet another ambitious drawing idea, I don't do this like ever but this drawing is gonna require me to rotate the canvas periodically 




I was inspired by a drawing on pinterest to do this, I haven't drawn my OTP in quite a long time so here they are! I already love it sm


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 27, 2022)

very bad drawing , i havent drawn in like 3 years ughhh


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 27, 2022)

Everyone's sketches are so amazing, what the heck 
-----
Anyway, here's a simple Abby doodle I drew!


----------



## King koopa (May 28, 2022)

Not sure why, but I decided to try to draw rowan and Bangle as more realistic tigers! 


I think it looks pretty good so far imo
Edit: Here's the final piece:


----------



## allainah (May 28, 2022)

used the same base as last time, like this one a loooot better :3 thinking of giving her a name and making her an OC! <3
if anyone has name ideas for her... DM/post on my profile maybe uwu


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 29, 2022)

I've downloaded a new brush pack for Clip Studio Paint. Since I'm getting into making retro-styled art, I've decided to test out the newly downloaded brushes first!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 29, 2022)

This is what my digital sketches look like before I start the drawing. ^^
(The final product looks a bit different, I decided to change some stuff.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 29, 2022)

I've started the sketch for my next drawing idea, six of my anthro OCs to celebrate pride month! I've picked them out so they're in rainbow color order, and each will have their own little flag to represent themselves 




this is a super rough sketch, I'm gonna start the actual sketch tomorrow. also this will be the first time in like 7 years that I've drawn Crocogator lol

edit: got the real sketch done, now I can do lineart!


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 31, 2022)

Trying to get the anatomy for this right was super frustrating but I'm super happy with how this turned out
I'm not sure why I wanted to make a alligator OC but I decided to brainstorm ideas last night when I was sick(I'm fully recovered from being sick now) and I finally figured out what I wanted to do with the design and I actually got around to drawing my brand new OC today!
Meet Scarlet the punk rock scientist alligator! 



Spoiler: More info



Don't let her rough-and-tumble demeanor fool you, Scarlet is a brainy scientist!
She grew up being captured as someone's pet alligator(hates being mistaken for a crocodile) but she was finally released into the sewers once her owner finally realized alligators do NOT make good pets
the toxic chemicals in the water turned her natural alligator skin into a strange pinkish/redish color earning her name Scarlet. The chemicals in the water also halted her physical growth development which explains why she's extremely small for an adult alligator. The pollution in the water and her odd changes inspired her to become a toxicologist(a scientist who studies poisons) looking to find a way to solve water pollution.
When she isn't in her laboratory doing science experiments she likes streaming video games, skateboarding and taking long relaxing  walks while listening to rock and heavy metal on her headphones.


----------



## Plume (Jun 3, 2022)

I haven't posted any sketches in a while, but I'm trying to change that! plus a random Fastbacks lyric because why not


----------



## King koopa (Jun 5, 2022)

Not sure why, but I just felt like drawing some of my oc's from my mario fanfic I wrote 4 years ago!



Also big oof I haven't drawn Slivester (the one in the cloud) in a little over 4 years
Edit: Here's the finished piece:


Honestly, I like how it turned out! I honestly want to draw Slivester and Blossom a little more though, as I think they're pretty cool characters that don't get that much attention


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm not particularly happy w this one so far lol, I mean it's okay but I think I can do more with it. so I'm gonna restart this drawing and do different poses and whatnot. also need to work on the anatomy a bit more, I'm terrible at drawing bat-esque wings


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 5, 2022)

omg, i havent really shared alot of my traditional sketches, huh? heres some of my recent ones ^^


Spoiler: Traditional art in my sketchbook






I will never NOT be obsessed with them ugh. Otp 






Random oc, added lyrics from one of my favorite wallice songs. I liked the little window I did!



I did this one today! Its a pride sketch of my bestest friend in the whole wide world. Love her to pieces.


----------



## Izrael (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm still alliiivvveee



​


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2022)

First time posting in this thread! I'm currently working on a huge art project at the moment (which I won't reveal just yet), but I decided to take a brief break and started to try drawing cars again. The last time I did was sometime in March, so it's been a while! I'm probably the only person on here who draws cars while everyone else does their own thing.



It's an extremely rough sketch and has no recognizable designs as I'm just trying to lay the foundations down before getting into the details. Is it a Chevrolet? Is it a Renault? Whatever your guess is, I can assure you it's not a freaking Honda lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I'm probably the only person on here who draws cars while everyone else does their own thing.


bro I highkey had an idea earlier to draw a Volkswagen New Beetle, color it purple, slap a Waluigi logo on the front hood, and across the back window/bumper write "VolksWAAHHHgen"


----------



## King koopa (Jun 11, 2022)

Now I'm just making some art of yet another old oc, Gizmo! He might actually be the first mario oc I made, or at least from what I can remember. 



Edit: Here's the finished piece:




Spoiler: Character bio



While most magikoopas head off to magic school to learn how to cast spells, Gizmo spends his time creating machines! This has caused some magikoopas to constantly bombard him with questions about why he didn't do what most magikoopas do. Though Gizmo doesn't mind the question overflow. He is fascinated by thwomps, and even plans to make a thwomp like gyroid one day, but so far, it hasn't gone exactly like he wanted...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2022)

King koopa said:


> Now I'm just making some art of yet another old oc, Gizmo! He might actually be the first mario oc I made, or at least from what I can remember.
> View attachment 444025
> Edit: Here's the finished piece:View attachment 444027
> 
> ...


I feel like Gizmo and Jamal could vibe together lol


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 11, 2022)

I drew my stuffed animal lamb Cloud


----------



## King koopa (Jun 11, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I feel like Gizmo and Jamal could vibe together lol


Oh yeah, hey, maybe Gizmo could fix Jamal's glasses if he wants lol


----------



## jadetine (Jun 12, 2022)

Here's my WIP for an art trade; I'm debating on what she should be holding (yes, that's a knife-- it's part of the character lol)







As always, I'm struggling with anatomy, but I'm working harder on hair and form. I really dread the coloring phase now, but no need to rush...


----------



## Zerous (Jun 12, 2022)

Decided to doodle luffy on my whiteboard : )


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 12, 2022)

This is the sketch of Beef Boss and Abby playing a game on the Wii. I think it makes sense that Beef Boss would act like Poofesure when losing. XD


----------



## S.J. (Jun 13, 2022)

I haven’t been drawing enough lately, so I just drew a quick Agnes to get my brain thinking about drawing (or something like that). 







Edit to add a second Agnes picture.  I decided to redraw a picture I drew in July last year. 
Then: 



Spoiler









Now:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2022)

lol why did I ever think this was a good idea 




this better be amazing when I'm done with it  

edit: okay I have the sketch done (I think), I'm feeling a lot better abt it now


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 16, 2022)

S.J. said:


> I haven’t been drawing enough lately, so I just drew a quick Agnes to get my brain thinking about drawing (or something like that).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorable!!!!!  You’re making wonderful progress!



xSuperMario64x said:


> lol why did I ever think this was a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks so incredibly daunting; I applaud you so much since it looks incredible what you have so far. I love it !


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 18, 2022)

I drew Sakura in my sketchbook last night and I think it came out pretty good!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I drew Sakura in my sketchbook last night and I think it came out pretty good!
> View attachment 444627


I love how smug she looks, like she knows she can beat ur *** in baseball


----------



## King koopa (Jun 18, 2022)

Decided to draw Gizmo again with an unknown creature...




Not sure how I feel about it now, but hopefully it turns out good when I'm done
Edit: Here's the finished piece:


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 26, 2022)

This is one of my best drawing ideas. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## RemMomori (Jun 26, 2022)

I was play this game called Star Communicator where you basically raise a pet and decided to draw mine. His name is Cook and I love him. (I got pretty far considering this game is in Japanese.)




EDIT: I finished it


----------



## King koopa (Jun 26, 2022)

I don't know where this drawing idea came from lol


It's supposed to be alolan ninetales meeting regular ninetales, and I came up with a short poem to go with it!
(Hopefully this looks better once I'm actually done, I one of those artists who actually dislike the sketch phase and prefer to just start drawing from the get go)
Edit:Here's the finished piece


----------



## Beanz (Jun 27, 2022)

a work in progress (ignore that line in the middle) it’s supposed to be my mayor’s house in new leaf. i thought i should do something different since i usually draw people.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 27, 2022)

Another quick mono-color of my villager character, Wilkins!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

Decided to do a quick doodle based off of something that happened in my Tomodachi Life game and a comment that @/xSuperMario64x made XD





Spoiler: ✨ Inspiration ✨


----------



## RocketBoo (Jun 28, 2022)

I drew Sonic in a couple different styles.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 28, 2022)

wip colored sketch of venti


----------



## King koopa (Jun 29, 2022)

(Why is drawing this actually really fun lol)



Decided to draw my mario ocs having fun on the beach ⛱, and yes this is the art for the next chapter of kourage! Sometimes I start a little early so I can make sure I have time for everything else!
Hopefully this turns out good when I'm done!
Edut: Here's the finished piece:


Honestly, I like how it turned out!


----------



## Beanz (Jun 29, 2022)

i like how this is turning out


----------



## allainah (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## amemome (Jun 30, 2022)

a sweet bun. been contemplating opening igb/tbt commissions in this style.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 1, 2022)

I just wanted to try doing some stress-free sketches, without colouring them and without feeling like they should be finished. I drew a mawile (Pokémon) and a couple of buns.


----------



## Laudine (Jul 2, 2022)

1.5 hours landscape practices! I love drawing sceneries but clouds are huge pain to paint


----------



## S.J. (Jul 3, 2022)

Currently working on a little llama


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 3, 2022)

Made a quick background inspired by late 50's and 60's cartoon backgrounds.


----------



## Plume (Jul 7, 2022)

sumo wrestlers in a sunflower field~


----------



## jadetine (Jul 7, 2022)

Plume said:


> sumo wrestlers in a sunflower field~
> View attachment 446866


Oooh what media did you use? The reference must be so fascinating!


----------



## Plume (Jul 7, 2022)

jadetine said:


> Oooh what media did you use? The reference must be so fascinating!


Oil pastels! Here's the reference. I followed it only loosely.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 8, 2022)

I am by no means an artist, and never usually draw but after seeing this thread a few days ago I decided to try and draw Tortimer!


----------



## Drawdler (Jul 8, 2022)

I’m not gonna finish this because I dislike rendering and especially bad at jaw perspectives+anatomy but I started coloring this Lopez and I had fun
Horns should look more muted and idk what colors I want to shade the bottom of the jaw with without it blending into the gold fur but uhhh I havent drawn digital period in ages lol. I prefer pen and ink

Lopez totally gives me Louis from Beastars vibes. Slay. Lobo can be Legosi (I know Fang is the actual grey wolf but his vibe just isn’t as fitting)


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 8, 2022)

Sketched some of my favorite Animal crossing character including my character Aria Nook.


Gave Jay a hero costume like Agent S wears as I have a head canon Jay joined the hero group as the number 6 plus Agent S and Jay are always athletic buddies in the towns I had them in.

My character Aria Nook with Tom Nook. Aria Nook is his adoptive daughter so they have a close connection and work together to make the island or any of their business prosper. Tom Nook is a mentor character to her.

Then I also attempted to draw Kiki as I own a black cat called Fibi which has a very similar sounding name to Kiki.
I draw them as anthropomorphic animals so I could practice the way I structure body shapes since I lack a bit on that front. All done in pen so I can stop trying to erase the lines and more quickly draw.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 8, 2022)

just finished this cute little cat sketch. Took maybe an hour or two! Wanted to try the default pastel brush in procreate, I like it for when I want to be quick and not focus on details too much!


----------



## Plume (Jul 8, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> just finished this cute little cat sketch. Took maybe an hour or two! Wanted to try the default pastel brush in procreate, I like it for when I want to be quick and not focus on details too much!


THAT FACE.  ; ; I love how you captured the comfy low-light of the room.




I just love drawing these sumos and sunflowers. Such a composition!


----------



## QueenCobra (Jul 8, 2022)

My proudest recent works…an abandoned mannequin and Gregory Peck


----------



## King koopa (Jul 8, 2022)

Not sure why, but I drew a band of Mischievous raccoons with their loot, which happens to be trash!
(I'm also going for a late 30's early 40's style with this, but you probably won't be able to tell until I'm done lol)



Edit: Here's the finished piece!


I honestly really like how it turned out!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 11, 2022)

Hi everyone. I have more sketches to share and thank you everyone for the support in my previous post 
I have a head canon Jay and Marlo are best buddies and maybe there is more going on there. I wanted to work with height differences and also different bodies types and I have to say Marlo and Jay are perfect to practice that. (later I might post on my art dump and go into more detail about the story and the style I'm trying to create. I just giving a quick simple explanation here.)

I want to make Jay more built (wider shoulders) and Marlo more round while keeping the proper anatomy for the mix of animal and human but I think I'm working well towards the right direction.

In my town Jay and Lyman have a rivalry going on as they are the two jock in town. Lyman is jealous of Jay because Aria Nook (the human character) prefers to spend time with Jay than with him. Now with NW Jay started to also get along with Marlo and Lyman is even more upset that Jay get all the attention so that's the idea behind this sketch.

Then we have this next section that I like to call "Marlo getting jealous of other animals when Jay is involved". Once again a head canon I created based on my own experience with NW. I had Raymond and Raddle show interest in Jay in different moments and in both of them Marlo acted jealous towards them. I like to imagine Marlo as a little chihuahua when it comes to Jay and I think it fits his personality as cranky and his overhaul aesthetic of a mafia boss who has to be always on alert because of the dangers that come with that line of work. I worked with the idea of Marlo climbing on Jay so he could get as tall as the other taller villager and feel more in power(yeah very chihuahua like). Also Jay is not that innocent as he seems as behind that vibrant and seemingly dumb attitude he is actually quite perceptive.


----------



## Drawdler (Jul 11, 2022)

wasn’t sure if i wanted to share these earlier but I prob won’t even do flat color lol a couple more sketches from recently, excuse the blueprint background it’s just default for procreate if you make it transparent and i was doing other stuff so i had it transparent


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2022)

haven't really drawn anything in like 2-3 weeks and I'm trying to get back into it, I have everything set up now to work on some stuff. I want to do a drawing of my dragon plushie Isaiah so I did this quick test sketch just tryin out some anatomy stuff :3




I want him to be a chubby and cute dragon so I'm really trying to capture that here. might look up some refs for more help though.

edit: did a few more sketches and I think I've got him down pretty good now! maybe I'll do a drawing of him tomorrow?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> haven't really drawn anything in like 2-3 weeks and I'm trying to get back into it, I have everything set up now to work on some stuff. I want to do a drawing of my dragon plushie Isaiah so I did this quick test sketch just tryin out some anatomy stuff :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isaiah is adorable! He just looks so cute in every single sketch. I'm always impressed with how nice your sketches are!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 13, 2022)

trying to do some art every day, even if it’s just a sketch. planning to focus fully on art this summer! right now im trying to practice more anime/cartoon-like art style (over my regular chibi style)
anyway, damselette my beloved.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 13, 2022)

So I pulled Kazuha in a multi, so here's a celebratory doodle!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 14, 2022)

Canvas has expanded  Damselette my beloved
(ngl i just gave up on the image on the top left lmao)


----------



## allainah (Jul 14, 2022)

I haven't checked this thread in a hot minute and WOW i'm so blown away w/ how talented everyone is likeeee i'm in awee 
but here's my daily doodle for a friend of mine Laura <3


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 14, 2022)

SORRY idk why I’m steamrolling through art today but I did one more quick thing! I found Cephalobot during island hopping today and he was so cute so I took him in 🥹 And then I thought, do you think animal robots dream of electric sheep??

Oh, my poor Willow.


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 14, 2022)

Aa ah some sketchy stuff and an anime doodle








Forgot to use my arm>wrist so it's a little stiff HAHAHA


----------



## allainah (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 15, 2022)

I decided to draw Abby again and I really like how it turned out!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 15, 2022)

was looking through my files and found this one from the valentines event — I’m really amused with the contrast between my first sketch and the final product. It’s amazing to see how the little details slowly become clearer as you progress from sketch to final. All the more proof that art is an ever-growing talent! It just takes a lot of time and practice.


----------



## pamelarose (Jul 15, 2022)

Sum pigeon luv (i got lazy on the wings lol)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 16, 2022)

I've noticed that recently my sketches have been kind of... Funny-lookin'. XD


----------



## milktae (Jul 16, 2022)

did some full body sketches to practice since i havent drawn in a bit


----------



## allainah (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Aquilla (Jul 17, 2022)

Lo and behold: My lecture notes.




I was determined to write something down that day but it was just so damn boring my eyes kept closing. The only thing keeping me awake was thinking of who else to add to the hat party. Spaced out cat and the perv were generous contributions of the people sitting to the left and right of me.

ok bye disappears into the void again


----------



## Beanz (Jul 17, 2022)

might restart this because the jaw and ears look weird but i like my progress


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 18, 2022)

Animal crossing chibi character sketches of Jay, Marlo, Raddle, Lyman and Kiki.


----------



## lieryl (Jul 18, 2022)

i hate rendering!!


----------



## allainah (Jul 18, 2022)

Drawing for my proud Canadian friend COLE <3 Also he loves spamming 'i'm using tilt controls' in mario kart so I thought it was cute to include that haha, and he always wins hence the crown :~) <3


----------



## King koopa (Jul 18, 2022)

Wanted to draw something wholesome, so I drew sky and swirls!



He's helping sky sleep after a long day of leadership duties


----------



## Beanz (Jul 19, 2022)

this might possibly be the greatest thing i have ever made but im not done yet. praying to god that this doesn't end up looking weird when i do the line art and color


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 19, 2022)

Today I painted the bouquet I got from my school. Aquarelle and gouache on white paper and acrylic paint on black paper. Mainly just wanted to experiment and get quicker at painting while trying to loosen up and not 100%-ing everything down to the tiniest detail.






It’s not perfect and feels like it’s not done - but I’m trying to get comfortable with not fussing over every painting. 

Edit: the watercolour one looks blurry as hell but that’s because watercolours are blurry as hell


----------



## tobi! (Jul 20, 2022)

trying to get into art again


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 20, 2022)

After a lot of trial and error, I finally found a 'brush' (putting quotes because it's literally called _Ballpoint Pen_) on my drawing app that I liked. I mostly use this for sketches and writing, though. But if done right, this brush can look good on the final versions of my drawings.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 20, 2022)

Lotsa stuff recently 


Spoiler: artsy things also tw heart drawing






Sequel to my wallice oc, i still need a name for her though



I was gonna finish the other sketches but i hated the first lineart sooo here we are



Man am i the only one who hates drawing without a sketch first cause using highlighter makes my proportions look crap



For under 30 minutes im pretty proud of myself


----------



## Moonlitnite (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 21, 2022)

Besides drawing Jay again  is not like I have a favorite villager or anything XD...I added Pompom. Pompom uses big sleeves unlike Jay so I had to imagine what that would look like in the anthropomorphic style I'm working on.

I started playing with poses for them as well.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 21, 2022)

Some emote style drawings of my sona (feat. the Qiqifallen redraw)


----------



## Beanz (Jul 21, 2022)

i still need to fix some colors and shade


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 23, 2022)

Quick watercolour study of some sea glass I picked up years ago. My art portfolio is due next Friday and I’m frantically painting some more stuff for it  :’) 







Spoiler: reference pic in case the painting makes no sense






Pls don’t compare the shadows too much because they didn’t turn out nearly as vibrant and clean as I had hoped c:



Still trying to figure out watercolours. I’m used to layering acrylics and watercolours behave entirely differently.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2022)

finally started a new drawing for the first time in like a month! and I mean _actually_ started, not just a sketch. I'm gonna work on it more tomorrow. I'm pretty excited about it but I won't reveal exactly what it is atm, here's a sneak peek of what I have so far:





if it isn't abundantly clear I am 1000% furry and I LOVE FLOOFY TAILS SDKJFKLSDJ


----------



## AthenaNuu (Jul 25, 2022)

Everyone in this thread is so talented!! 

I recently drew my kitties (with me and my husband) as ACNH Villagers! I'm really proud of how it turned out


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi! I have more sketches to share.
I drew Graham and Muffy and this was my first attempt with a pen. While I'm satisfied it doesn't look as bad for a first attempt I feel both Muffy and Graham should be chubbier.



Then I drew Zell and I struggled a lot with him but that's why I started these sketches so I could slowly improve. The problem in the first picture I felt was his head was to small and it would look weird while he was standing next to the other animals so in the second picture I worked on his head. Maybe next time I will try to draw Zell again. I added Jay peeking next to him because in my game Zell and Jay are friends.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 25, 2022)

Haven't drawn traditionally in a while, so I decided to give it a shot!
(Sorry for the terrible quality of the photos lol)

Meet soleo and lunaleo! Soleo is the one on the right and is male, and Lunaleo is the one on the right and is female! They're twins and while soleo is loud, stubborn and loyal to those he loves, Lunaleo is more quiet, reserved, but grows quickly attached to those she loves. I made this as a challenge for myself to design two characters, one with warm colors (Red, orange, yellow, etc) and one with cool colors (Blue, green, purple, etc). Though I did cheat a little bit with Lunaleo's golden bracelets and Soleo having brown accents on his fur, I think I like how they turned out!
Also, here's a pic of them together!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 29, 2022)

Yesterday I was just scribbling on a piece of paper out of boredom, and I drew a little portrait (not the one below). It wasn’t good, but it was better than what I could’ve drawn a year ago. It got me thinking that maybe I overthink drawing sometimes (I often struggle with choosing a style, eye shape, mouth shape, body proportions).

Today, I gave myself a little task to just start drawing from nothing, and this is what came out. I’m generally slow at drawing, so it took over 30 minutes, but it felt like 10. I mean, it’s not great, but for _me _in that time-frame, it’s not bad. I’m not sure what it is, but I feel like I’ve learn’t something today! 

Sorry for the long text. Wanted to share my progress with you all, and context for the sketch seemed appropriate! 











Also, a bonus picture of Teddy, since he recently joined the island


Spoiler


----------



## lieryl (Aug 1, 2022)

finally have time to rework an oc OTL excuse the messy lines and weird proportions this sketch is so rough TT bro doesn’t even have ears


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 3, 2022)

Decided to draw Sakura earlier, not sure why I made her look so unamused though. XD


----------



## QueenCobra (Aug 3, 2022)

Recently I drew Daya Betty from RuPaul’s Drag Race, and Nancy Barbato Sinatra with baby Frank Sinatra Jr. (from a photo)


----------



## Franny (Aug 4, 2022)

i'm learning how to draw, moreso how to even sketch lol, so i started coming up with character design ideas. i own this girl here and want to make similar little bug fae to go with her. it's not going great but i have a general idea of how i want it to look.


Spoiler











i havent actually drawn in years. i know even less about coloring. i did this quick cause im at work lol


----------



## Franny (Aug 7, 2022)

my friend helped me draw one of my OCs. his face is bothering me and i cba to finish it so i only did flat colors. its oddly reminiscent of butch hartman and it discouraged me from continuing LMAO



Spoiler















its mostly the eyes that bother me so ill continue to work on that


----------



## Plume (Aug 12, 2022)

Here's a sketch for something I'm working on for the tbt fair. As usual, I prefer my sketch to the finished version. ><


----------



## allainah (Aug 12, 2022)

Did an art trade with SinnerTheCat and looove how both ours turned out  This is probably my most proud doodle I've ever done. Perfect for the spooky season right around the corner :3


----------



## Franny (Aug 13, 2022)

i'm trying to figure out how to draw faces. i figure if i can start with a head and face, i can move onto other body parts there after. eyes really, really mess me up so i took like 10 mins to draw some and i follow clip studio's "how to draw eyes" tutorial. 



Spoiler









it's still not super pleasing to look at but i think its a start? drawing is so hard haha.


----------



## allainah (Aug 13, 2022)

Franny said:


> i'm trying to figure out how to draw faces. i figure if i can start with a head and face, i can move onto other body parts there after. eyes really, really mess me up so i took like 10 mins to draw some and i follow clip studio's "how to draw eyes" tutorial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a start! Keep it going because these eyes look really good C: 
I've been drawing for a couple years on and off and you literally draw better eyes than I ever could bahaah
Practice makes perfect <3


----------



## Franny (Aug 14, 2022)

allainah said:


> It is a start! Keep it going because these eyes look really good C:
> I've been drawing for a couple years on and off and you literally draw better eyes than I ever could bahaah
> Practice makes perfect <3


whaaaat noooo  thank you, it's really difficult to draw for so long because my hands start to hurt so I only do it in small bursts but I'm trying


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 14, 2022)

Orion redesign because I felt like I should re-purpose my ACNH character into my OC, He's a scorpion alien from another planet who specializes in cartography and geography.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 16, 2022)

Here's a follow-up to the initial design, I decided to tweak the head design a little. His antenna acts as a radar, the satellite dish in is head is also part of his body and serves as an enhancement to his abilities to telepathically communicating and to draw geographic areas by memory. (_His antenna serves as receiver of some sort, as portrayed below._)


----------



## BetsySundrop (Aug 18, 2022)

This is a dragon I drew, following a step by step tutorial online (really had to go step by step, taking a while on each step). I changed a few things, like the way it was facing, but otherwise followed the tutorial exactly, lol. 

 I'd like to learn to draw more dragon/fairy/nature type things, but am still looking for a really good resource for learning it. So many books and such available, I kind of don't know where to start.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2022)

working on a simple drawing as requested by my SO, he's the cat and I'm the dog. I know he'll be so happy when it's done <3333


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 25, 2022)

Forgot I had these

Something I had in my folder for almost a year that I won’t finish


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 3, 2022)

Some faces of (old) Agent 3 brought you by a sudden art block.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2022)

wanted to draw some of my kacheek plushies so I'm drawing the green one and the starry one here, I have the green one lined and colored but I haven't started the other yet  
but I do like how this is going so far! I'll probably end up drawing the other five later as well


----------



## amemome (Sep 8, 2022)

idk where i wanted to go with this. can u tell i suck at anatomy?


----------



## jadetine (Sep 16, 2022)

This isn’t random, but I wanted to share a sketch for a commission that is a big challenge for me:





There are multiple characters in really dynamic poses! It’s looking pretty exciting so far, and I’m proud of what I have made. Gotta finish it though 

Hands and feet and faces are still pretty janky, so I know what’s gonna be on my hit list this Inktober…


----------



## Franny (Sep 17, 2022)

still teaching myself the basics. faces are a huge struggle for me so im focusing on that, i bought this vampire EGL oc not too long ago so i decided to give a crack at drawing her. it still looks pretty dead-like but ill keep going at it.

left image is her reference image, right is what i drew



Spoiler


----------



## lieryl (Sep 22, 2022)

aside from my little doodles in the hunger games thread i’m also working on finding a chibi style  here is my splatoon girlie making poor choices


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2022)

so I'm working on a drawing right now based on Majora's Mask in which Link and Epona encounter the Keaton, and before anything else I wanted to try and draw Epona (since I don't draw horses often). here's my journey:

for some reason I tried applying dog/cat anatomy to it and it looked awful lmao




so I looked up some drawing refs and I ended up having to study their arms for like 10 minutes bc they're so weird lol, I eventually got it though




and finally I drew this and decided this is the sketch I will use for my drawing 




I think I deserve a medal for finally realizing the correct way to draw a horse


----------



## jadetine (Sep 23, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> so I'm working on a drawing right now based on Majora's Mask in which Link and Epona encounter the Keaton, and before anything else I wanted to try and draw Epona (since I don't draw horses often). here's my journey:
> 
> for some reason I tried applying dog/cat anatomy to it and it looked awful lmao
> 
> ...


Horses be crazy yo.
Your final sketch looks so good! I’m excited to see the final piece.


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 23, 2022)

I'm currently working on an art gift for someone here, so sadly I can't share that sketch ;u; I'm really proud of it too, ugh... But I found this in my procreate void:




 good ol' study, just trying to learn how to use blending modes and wrap my head around all that. it really bothers me that the golden egg is just floating but I'm too lazy to fix it.





This masterpiece was commissioned during a lecture by my lecture buddies - and since I was about to fall asleep, I gladly drew us a memorable group pic. Yes, it is the same lecture the "hat party" came from.





 and this is a 5 minute new discord pfp I made at 2am. i really really want to make it super fancy and beautiful looking, but I don''t have much time and especially not to just draw for myself ;u; So this is a placeholder.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2022)

might work on this one more later today or tomorrow, but this is what I have so far. if it isn't obvious, I don't really remember what OOT child link looks like


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 23, 2022)

My current favorite drawing I've ever done so far
Trying to better practice anatomy and gestures/poses and facial expressions since it's one of the things I struggle with most and I usually just draw characters standing and smiling lol
I wanted to draw my OC Scarlet again and this was suppose to be in a different pose but the pose I originally wanted to do didn't turn out right so it kind of just came together into this pose instead
This was my original drawing I made of Scarlet(it's also her reference sheet) 



Spoiler: Original Drawing








I also wanted to change her hairstyle since @/Croconaw drew Scarlet for me and they changed her hairstyle and I figured I like the hairstyle Croconaw did more then her original one 



Spoiler: Croconaw's drawing of Scarlet for me








This is also my first drawing I've made with a transparent background lol


----------



## jadetine (Sep 24, 2022)

I decided to attempt the 100 heads challenge, following Ahmed Aldoori's pinterest board and good god, this is really hard on my computer. My wrist hurts, so I must be using the stylus and CSP wrong. 
I often hear that no matter how stylized your art becomes, it's important to understand anatomy, so even if I decide to make anime fanart, this is still useful. 
If I make it to 100, we'll see how much my art changes. XD


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 25, 2022)

Splatoon lives rent-free now.
Replicating the Tableturf Battle art style (feat, my squidsona)



also drawing of Captain 3 based on this certain chair pose.



edit: gave a few fixes on the first pic


----------



## Franny (Oct 3, 2022)

leaving this here before i stare at it for too long and end up hating it!

not sure how i feel on the left eye but my boyfriend suggested i make it look like this for the sake of perspective


Spoiler


----------



## S.J. (Oct 3, 2022)

Franny said:


> leaving this here before i stare at it for too long and end up hating it!
> 
> not sure how i feel on the left eye but my boyfriend suggested i make it look like this for the sake of perspective
> 
> ...



I really like it! I really like the expression!


----------



## Franny (Oct 3, 2022)

S.J. said:


> I really like it! I really like the expression!


aaa thank you! i ended up playing with the face more after a friend gave me tips so i fixed it a bit. goodbye upper lip



Spoiler


----------



## VernalLapin (Oct 13, 2022)

Jade Rabbit vibin



Spoiler: Possible trypophobia tw


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 17, 2022)

Had this idea to draw Wii Sports CPU Miis as Animal Crossing villagers. Sakura is the only one I made so far, but I have some ideas for others! (No idea how I'm gonna draw a wolf, which is what I'm gonna draw Yoko as.)
I've never drawn AC dog villagers before, so it looks a little wonky (especially the ears). ;w;


----------



## QueenCobra (Oct 17, 2022)

Haven’t drawn in a while….


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 18, 2022)

Made my second Wii Sports-villager sketch, this time with Abby! (Who also happens to be the character on my avatar.) I'm a lot better at drawing cats than dogs, if you couldn't tell. XD


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 18, 2022)

haven't shared in a while!


Spoiler: heheheh art


----------



## QueenCobra (Oct 19, 2022)

Halloween portraits
(The first one is older— was originally going to be SCP-847. The second one is recent.)


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 27, 2022)

I have some free time on my hands to fill now, so decided to try drawing. I am by no means an artist.   This is my first proper attempt with sketch pencils, and it's a cross between a koala and a gremlin!  I'm dedicating this one to @S.J. !


----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> I have some free time on my hands to fill now, so decided to try drawing. I am by no means an artist.   This is my first proper attempt with sketch pencils, and it's a cross between a koala and a gremlin!  I'm dedicating this one to @S.J. !  View attachment 465145


Aaaah, I love it so much! It is so cute (how could it possibly be a gremlin?!)!


----------



## themysterybidder (Oct 29, 2022)

This one is dedicated to @CylieDanny for helping me through the hardest month of my life.


----------



## CylieDanny (Oct 29, 2022)

themysterybidder said:


> This one is dedicated to @CylieDanny for helping me through the hardest month of my life. View attachment 465648


 Awe you hit me in the heart! Thank you, my baby looks so cure


----------



## jadetine (Oct 30, 2022)

The customer decided not to proceed with this sketch, which left me a little bummed out because I thought it turned out great, so here it is because I think it deserves to see the light of day!





Her OC had a lot of interesting costume details and shadow powers, but they were better showcased in the other sketch, so I totally understand. I'm enjoying the process again (the Fair gave me some burnout, so feels good to be back at it).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 30, 2022)

I finally figured out how to draw one of my favorite Wii Sports CPU Miis properly (I struggled quite a bit on how to make the hair and head shape work), I can't wait to start drawing him more! ^^


----------



## themysterybidder (Nov 3, 2022)

I've always remembered since secondary school, the first thing in art we were given as homework was to draw was a braid.  It's been years since I've done, it but had another go at it.


----------



## jadetine (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm trying to enter this DTIYS contest and spent a good few hours sketching these poses of her OC... I'm not confident that I can color it well, but I do like pose B the most. The cyberpunk demon girl is pretty cool.


----------



## lieryl (Nov 12, 2022)

a rough and zoomed in wip lolol slowly getting back into drawing things that are not chibis :]


Spoiler: my long ramble about hair 



i have always absolutely despised rendering/coloring/thinking about drawing hair but i feel like this year i finally (maybe) found a way to do it that makes it more… fun? idk how to describe it but my fear is hopefully over!! i’ve always tried to color hair within lineart but honestly i really hate doing lineart TT i think my lines for hair always look weak and i’m bad at getting them to look the way i want them to ]: 

after saying screw it and just coloring over my hair sketch i feel like i’ve just solved like all my issues abt hair lmao it’s so much more fun to do and the process is more relaxing for me OTL 

it’s not the best looking by a long shot and i’m pretty sure it’s inaccurate to how hair should be workin but that’s future lie problem honestly lmao 

i’ve always just done art to relax or to take my mind off things, so i don’t mind for now as long as i have fun doing it :] i hope to improve upon this method as i do it more so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 12, 2022)

Made this little doodle a few days ago and specifically set myself the time limit of an hour. The lineart is really sloppy but the goal was to not fuss so much over every detail ^^

I still struggle trying to figure out a style. Just winging it atm.


----------



## jadetine (Nov 22, 2022)

I don’t really sketch traditionally on paper anymore. Even less frequently, do I draw from imagination; Pinterest references have become my crutch. 





While I was sketching this, I found myself unconsciously two-finger tapping to undo and squeezing the page to try to zoom in and out lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2022)

along with the first commission I'm making for another user here, I'm working on a drawing of my ten Animal Crossing OCs  some of these characters I haven't drawn many times (especially not recently), and a few I haven't ever drawn at all! I'm pretty excited for this to be done!


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 7, 2022)

I am sick of Pokemon but I sketched it anyway. Bogleech inspired me to make a dream team. Spoilering because this has one of the new Pokemon lol

Corviknight would be in too. I didnt feel like drawing it tho.



Spoiler















I drew some ravens and I was really proud of how that turned out as a gift for someone but I’m keeping the drawing private… god i’m gonna miss them


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm back in TBT and I pulled Wanderer in Genshin Impact, so I drew him .


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 22, 2022)

Ionos *w*


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 24, 2022)

Just an alternate hairstyle for Geeta, and some headcanons. Oh, and a dog, pretty sure it’s referenced from this one


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 25, 2022)

Some Christmas morning drawing here, it's supposed to be Tipper who has recently moved back to Hazzard for a temporary spell!  

The sketch


Then the colouring in stage!


----------



## Drawdler (Dec 28, 2022)

fav pokemon x a fav character


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2022)

working on another new drawing, prob won't have it done by the end of the year but hey it might just be my first piece of 2023


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 31, 2022)

A Scaradummy in the works 






Not gonna be a doodle in the end, but she's looking rough rn so


----------



## jadetine (Jan 2, 2023)

One of my art goals this year is to get some OCs out of my head and onto the page.  Character design is something I've always been interested in, and if you asked what my ultimate art goal is-- other than making cool fanart-- I think I want my art to tell a story. 
Maybe I even ultimately want to become a webcomic artist, though the road to that is very long. 

Here is the first iteration of Jun, a falconer with a tiny bit of royal blood, on a quest to find where his magic compass leads (hint: it's the the female lead of the story). 




I need to simplify a lot if I want to draw him consistently in a comic setting... and color schemes are so hard to decide on! How do you people come up with OC's? You're amazing.


----------



## Aquilla (Jan 2, 2023)

Made two characters following this kind of OC challenge and had a lot of fun actually ;u; the first time I created OCs on purpose. Will still have to develop them a lot more of course.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jan 3, 2023)

Attempted character design on Leo's rival. He's supposed to be a robotic secret agent. So I drew design attempts before finalizing the design.

He exhibits a serious and composed nature compared to Leo. And he would mostly focus on the missions given to him. He also enjoys mystery and horror novels (possibly games) during free time.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 3, 2023)

sketched this at an airport last week


----------



## Drawdler (Jan 5, 2023)

The anatomy and perspective are scuffed, but I had a lot of fun making this
I’m looking to seriously improve again this year and at least I can somewhat render and follow forms!! haha honestly my skill there really varies with how the idea or sketch looks sometimes… this had no sketch tho… it was supposed to be a raven but its too wide


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Saturday at 6:47 PM)

Sketch of Lucia (from Wii Sports) for my art challenge. Usually I don't post those sketches, but I liked this one in particular.


----------



## ecstasy (Wednesday at 5:39 PM)

idk funny fursona guy


----------



## Beanz (Wednesday at 5:49 PM)

picture i took of a work in progress almost a week ago. i’ve made a lot of progress on it but it’s still a wip but it’s very close to being finished.


----------

